
Show HN: MobileUI – Java/Kotlin framework for native cross-platform mobile apps - nevernull
https://www.mobileui.dev/
======
nevernull
Hey everybody, Daniel here - CEO @ NeverNull.

We are following the discussions on cross-platform app development on Hacker
News for many years now. We think, MobileUI could interest everyone, who is
searching for a solution that combines native UI with Java and Kotlin.

You can find additional infos about MobileUI's introduction here:
[https://dev.to/mobileui/introducing-
mobileui-3je4](https://dev.to/mobileui/introducing-mobileui-3je4)

We appreciate your feedback and are excited about a discussion.

